
IEEE CyberSecurity Report: Building Code for Power System Software Security - Caveman_Coder
https://smartgrid.ieee.org/resources/news/1036-ieee-cybersecurity-report-building-code-for-power-system-software-security
======
Caveman_Coder
I thought this was an interesting recommendation...

"Memory-safe languages can eliminate or substantially reduce the likelihood of
many classes of coding errors that have often led to exploitable
vulnerabilities. These include buffer overflows, null pointer dereferences,
use-after-free errors, and references to uninitialized memory. Rust and Go are
relatively recent memory-safe languages; others include F#, C#, Python, and
Haskell. Developers who select other common languages (e.g., C, C++) that
don’t provide memory safety need to provide evidence that their
implementations avoid these problems." (pg. 12)

